# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  How often do Ball Pythons soak in the water?

## hurdlinmasta

So my BP has been soaking in the water constantly for the past couple of days. The humidity is around 60%-70%. And it gets to around 80 on the cold side at night so im sure the water is colder. He is also been trying to burrow a lot which is new. (I know they burrow but he has not tried this hard before) 

To give you an example of how much he hangs out in the water, I will see him move around at 12am and when I wake up 10am he will be in the water, then ill leave to go to work, come home at 5pm and he is still in the water.

----------


## nightingale2k1

no idea  :Smile: 
my   baby balls he soaks at night once.

don't worry when they will soak into the water .. if you think it is cold outside and you worried them soaking into the water just remove the water at night and put it back in the morning  :Wink:

----------


## jason79

Have you checked for mites? also how do you check your temps in your enclosure?

----------


## hurdlinmasta

Do they soak a lot when they have mites? I havent checked for them.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

They will soak due to mites,temps are too hot, and the cage is too big and the water bowl feels safe to them.

----------

nightingale2k1 (03-27-2010)

----------


## Kaorte

If all of your husbandry is spot on there is no "reason" for your snake to soak. That being said, some ball pythons will soak quite often and some never will. 

If your snake doesn't have mites, has appropriate tight fitting hides, and the enclosure has 60% humidity normall and 70% during shed, then your snake probably just likes the occational dip. 

Rule out mites, improper humidity, and inadequate hides before assuming your snake is fine.

----------


## hurdlinmasta

I was checking him out again and he has mites! I bought it at a pet store and I hear that alot of them do. I bought Provent-a-Mite but is there anything I can use on the snake to get rid of the mites? Or is this the best method?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Follow directions on the can and the mites will be gone in 24-48 hours.

Just do not spray the snake EVER or its water

----------

